# Tell me about Chloe hardware?



## *babyblue*

Anyone has problem with the hardware on the lock of their Betty?
I just bought one from Nordstrom and it look like someone let their bored child sit there and bang the hardware together. It's not scratch but tiny dents everywhere and a cobbler can't buff it out. It bug me a whole deal with the price is really good. You think this would bother you in the long term or it will happen in the long term anyway? Anyone knows if their Nordys still have 1 left in this color? Thanks so much. It's the smallest size $1550 retail I think. Thanks so much you girls.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/chaneln/BettyChloe1.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/chaneln/BettyChloe2.jpg
The hardware faulty
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/chaneln/ChloeBetty3.jpg


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Oh gee... would Nordstroms send it back and get it repaired? That's what I think I would go for if you can't find another one. I don't understand why that happened, but you're paying a lot for a bag that has faults.

I will look at my Nordies, it looks like a small in brown for the spring 06.


----------



## *babyblue*

Nordstrom won't do much since they said it's part of the sale. I called up Chloe boutique (has really good relationship with them) but they said it's alot of work to repair it and I won't see it back for at least 8 weeks. It's the only one left in the entired Nordstrom's company so they said but their inventory is not really update so if someone return, then it would be out there. This Nordy doesn't carry Chloe so they're not at all helpful.
I think this bag someone return it after they ruin the hardware. It's in the inside but I collect bags as a hobby and unless you think it's the normal tear and wear, it bug me so much especially the hardware is so shiny & pretty  Thank you so much if you can

Yes, it's the first generation of Betty I think, Spring 06. Thanks so much for checking your Nordy for me. It's the smallest size in chocolate brown. Thanks again!!!


----------



## shop1234

I was told by a customer rep at Bergdorf that the "golden hardware" on the Chloe bags are silver and the gold coating will come off over time.  That they are not brass. Is this true? Thanks

*THIS QUESTION IS SPECIFIC TO THE CHLOE HAMPTON - AND SHOULDN'T BE REFERRED TO GENERAL HARDWARE - I.E., THAT OF THE PADDINGTON*


----------



## pasdedeux

There is a Chloe forum, but I'll answer your question...over time, the finish on the hardware does wear down. It's part of the point of the hardware that it develops a worn, antiqued look over time.

That said I've had and used my chloe for almost a year and the only part of the hardware that is showing any wear is the lock loop, which has rub marks from having the lock attached.

Some chloe hardware, like on the Anthracite paddington, is not gold in color at all, so it also depends on what bag you're talking about.


----------



## heather123

I briefly owned a Chloe Paddington and the padlock started to become discoloured within months. Luckily the new owner didn't mind as I offered her the bag for a great price. I was just so glad to be rid of it, for various reasons.


----------



## shop1234

thanks for the help I was interested in the Chloe Hampton bag but I thought the gold looked "fake" and would wear off


----------



## Digital Diva

OOO...this is good to know. I have really wanted the Paddington, but in Anthracite...


----------



## Lescoy

The Hampton- the hardware is just a silvertone metal with a gold plating - so as with all plating it will wear.


Hardware on the Paddington is different entirely. The paddy hardware - for the early bags - up till early 2006 - is 100% Brass, and therefore any wear which does occur should only show as a duller Brass colour and nothing more than that.

From early 2006 the hardware composition was changed, in order to reduce the weight of the padlock. It is now 50% Brass and 50% Zamac. When this wears it is possible it may show a silvertone, as Zamac is a derivitive of Zinc, Aluminium, Magnesium and Copper so you can see there are several silvertone elements therein.

On the hardware which is silvertone - i.e., say that on a Mousse paddy - any wear on that should be a duller silvertone. On the black hardware, when this wears it will show a silvertone - its possible to have that touched up though.

I think - that bearing in mind the original poster is mentioning the Hampton - its important to emphasise that YES - that hardware will discolour as it is only thinly plated, however, it won't happen overnight - and again - if you find it troublesome - then I'm sure it would be possible to have it re-plated by a local jeweller/smith.


----------



## piisku_h

Hi ladies! I found a white Chloe Betty which I´m very fond of and am planning on buying it. I posted the link to the authenticate forum but since no one´s replied I just thought to ask about the hardware. In the pics it seems this bag has silver hardware - does it sound right? The seller convinces the authenticity and tells she also has receipt left... I just want to be 100% sure before buying...


----------



## mariabdc

Hello piisku.... have you checked the reference thread for the betty? there should be pics of white betties in there...
I own a choco medium betty and the zippers are silver whereas the brass rings and lock are brass...
I will have a look in the ATC, but i am no expert... Wait for the authenticators to get out of bed and have a look at it! Betties have been faked in the past, so i wouldnt take a risk...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i would get the seller to take some detailed pic of the bag and pop it in the ATC thread and the girls will help.


----------



## llson

I have 4 Betty's, the grey one has only silver hardware, the rest have a combo, the grey doesn't have the rings.


----------



## brigitte0810

I missed your post, I have commented on it on the ATC thread. Sorry for that, but this happens. If you don't get a reply by a certain time, you just have to repost.


----------



## numnut

Owning to another TPfer I have ventured over to the Chloe site and wow such lovely bags! I can see me lusting after the Paraty - my fingers are itching to press the buy now button for a large rock one!

However, i do need to ask a few questions about Chloe's after sales service and the quality of their hardware ... it goes without saying the styling and leathers are top notch.

Up until now I have only purchased Mulberry - where the quality of the hardware compared to other bags I have owned, is exceptional. Ok the lock plates stratch with wear but never chip or tarnish.

Any problems with quality are deal with by Mulberry regardless of the bag's age; if they can repair it they will. If its within a year its free - no questions asked and yet most of their bags are half the price of Chloe.

My questions is what is the hardware like? Robust? chips easily? Tarnishes? I'm just concerned that I saw a Paraty on Ebay with chipped gold hardware. Maybe the person doesn;t look after their bags? How would Chloe treat this type of complaint?

To be honest, I want this bag for everyday for work.... forever! (actually probably not ..... I can't resist a pretty bag!)

Please let me know your experience.


----------



## numnut

Thank you!


----------



## angelkisses

I'd like to know the answer to this too! I just purchased a paraty in the large size online - so it would be interesting to know what the after service is like a few years down the track after purchase (I've seen a few paratys that have had problems with missing screws).


----------



## madforchloe

numnut said:


> My questions is what is the hardware like? Robust? chips easily? Tarnishes? I'm just concerned that I saw a Paraty on Ebay with chipped gold hardware. Maybe the person doesn;t look after their bags? How would Chloe treat this type of complaint?
> 
> To be honest, I want this bag for everyday for work.... forever! (actually probably not ..... I can't resist a pretty bag!)
> 
> Please let me know your experience.



I have never had any problem with the Paraty hardware on any of my Paratys.  You may want to wait and see what other say.  It is quite hearty IMO and does not scratch easily or tarnish.  I know people have had problems with Paddington and Heloise hardware at times, but not really with the Paraty hardware.


----------



## viba424

I think my hardware is getting a little dark an uneven in places (gold tone). Im not trying to do anything radical - just keep it looking new. What do you do? Metal care is not my strong suit.


----------



## paisley*

hmm not too sure with the gold tone i havent done anything to mine ~ yet. with my silver i use.. toothpaste to clean it ! it does wonders for silver


----------



## viba424

The plackard on one of my bags looks a little uneven, and Id like for the rings on the handle of my heloise to be a bit brighter - they look dark compared to the rest of the hardware. Hmmm.


----------



## paisley*

how about a jewlery cleaning cloth ? one that has the white part for cleaning and the blue for polish ?


----------



## Pnay71

Ok, the hardware...from my experience, they hold up pretty well.  No tarnish, no chips.  And I've had my Chloe bags for close to 5 years (Paddys and such)!  That said, I recently found out that a couple of the hardware (one of the "foot" and a stud on my paddy tote) are loose.  It was pointed out to me by a SA at Nordstrom.  Nordstrom is willing to take care of this problem for me, I was told to just bring it in even though I told them it was purchased somewhere else (Intermix).  Not sure if they will charge me for the repair but from what I heard, it would be an easy fix.  Now, the Chloe boutique will not take bags for repair unless it was purchased at any of their branches.  And they do check their records!  They will instead refer you to a repair shop in NYC that they use.  If in case you have any of the hardware missing, they will send you replacement parts.


----------



## hideandseek

If you buy a Chloé bag at any one of their authorized sellers in Paris (whether an official Chloé boutique or a department store such as Le Bon Marché), Chloé will repair any damages at no cost within one year of your purchase.

A friend in New York, however, told me that any American Chloé purchases must have been made from a Chloé boutique for free repairs.


----------



## wildcherry21

I'm sure there is already a thread for this topic but I did a few searches and couldn't find any!

How do you fix chipped/tarnished hardware on Chloe bags?  Or you can't do much about it?


----------



## getren1

i have lost my black padlock and need to replace it. can someone tell me where to get it.


----------



## getren1

i have lost my black padlock and need to replace it. can someone tell me where to get a replacement?


----------



## bananaramma

Does anyone know where you can buy replacements for the Chloe Marcie decorative rectangle clips on the front of the bag? One of mine fell off somewhere and now I only have one. I saw something on Amazon called “buckle ends” that look similar but they are much bigger than the Marcie clips.  Thanks!


----------



## Mcandy

I have an old drew bag and assuming they use the same type of metal in all their hardware regardless of what bag, i notice the lock got discolored and on the strap part, the leather around it has blue discoloration. I dont know what that blue is


----------



## Roie55

bananaramma said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy replacements for the Chloe Marcie decorative rectangle clips on the front of the bag? One of mine fell off somewhere and now I only have one. I saw something on Amazon called “buckle ends” that look similar but they are much bigger than the Marcie clips.  Thanks!


email Chloe or if there is a Chloe store where you live take it there.


----------

